# Disabling uhci/ohci/ehci at boot



## varda (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen.

There is an old Proliant 1850R server which hangs on boot due to usb support compiled in generics kernel. It's very lasy to take it out from a rack to pull out RAID controller and disk drives and insert to modern machine. Anybody knows a way to disable uhci/ohci/ehci on boot stage escaping to loader and setting some variables without commenting out usb devices in kernel config and rebuilding it?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you tried disabling USB support in the BIOS?


----------



## vivek (Dec 21, 2009)

Another option is to move .ko files to somewhere else. At least this how we have deployed RHEL workstations in DoD office.


----------



## varda (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies, Gentlemen.

This is brandname server. It's strange piece of hardware, something slightly alien  There's no traditional interface to BIOS. Only access to it from Compaq configuration utilities. Which has not any USB related options. USB controller is in chipset and just not connected outside. Yes of course I can rebuild custom kernel without USB support and create installation ISO. But hoped not to strain


----------

